# Suggestions on a pruner kombi/multi tool



## Mad Professor (Aug 7, 2018)

Back ground. I have a decent husky string trimmer 326L, it's well used but runs like new. All sorts of quality hand pruning tools. Chain saws large and small (066-009), top handles are 020T and 009. Gas powered hedge trimmer, old homie that still runs well

My needs. 40 acre place: woods, orchards, fields, lots of nice but overgrown landscaping about the house. Most urgent need is a pole pruner. Lots of overgrown lower limbs that need work and the orchard has some > 60 year old trees that I need to catch up on the pruning. Will also need to manage forest for invasives so what a string trimmer won't do might also want brush cutter. 

I'm open to buying quality new at this point as have not seen much used at reasonable price, and new low end will be Chi-com that will end up being a PITA.

Looking at new stuff I'm also concerned on how easy it is to work on. I can handle most mechanics but buying specialty/dealer tools is a turn off. Warrantee plays into this, some have years longer than others.

Have Stihl, Husky, and Echo dealers fairly close.

Looking at Stihls it seems the 11X vs 13X Kombis are same in weight but you get lots more power with the 13X for not much more $$$. How are they to work on, KM130 vs KM131? For pole extensions are the carbon ones worth the extra $$$. Early vs new pruner heads (metal vs plastic)? How are brush cutter/tirmmers on these? There are also Chi-Com knockoffs for some attachments.

Echos don't seem to have as large a powerhead available, but savings in cost, more attachments, better warrantee.

Husky website was pretty fubar and I could not get much information on multi-task powerheads.

There is also low end stuff like riobi, which make attachments that fit a number of similar powerheads.

Have also seem Chi-Com powerhead kits for ~ $330 that have most attachments included with bigger engines (40cc) but weigh > 3 lbs more. I'm open to experiences on these but would shy away due to reliability and service/parts/warrantee.

Again need: a pole saw #1, something to compliment/backup my string and hedge trimmers, possible use with other attachments.

Open to any and all suggestions/thoughts/experience

Thanks


----------



## Conquistador3 (Aug 8, 2018)

Echo or Shindaiwa (same products, different color) if you prefer two stroke, Honda or Makita/Dolmar if you prefer four stroke.
That's it.


----------



## Franny K (Aug 8, 2018)

Brush cutters are bike handle devices with the throttle on the handlebar. Pole saws are like a hoop handle string trimmer in the throttle is on the shaft without the hoop handle. This creates a problem for combination tools. I cut down a Husqvarna battery tool (chainsaw on a stick) to 5 or 6 feet long and it has become the primary use one. Mostly it is wild rose and autumn olive that is the invasive stuff to cut out in my situation. One could clear high enough to ride horse I would think. I see a local John Deere has a display with a Honda multi tool similar to the kombi. The bevel gear for the string trimmer or blade and the entire engine are pretty low priced replacement parts on ebay. They are made in Thailand not China. Probably the shaft is not large enough for extensions if they are available. I have the extendable Stihl dedicated pole saw the 34cc one but the new ones are somewhat different. The only problems I have had is in the shaft, it tends to twist in most every place probably due to more torque than it can handle. I have shimmed some places. It also needs a little rope or string to keep it in the compressed position. Standing on a tractor tire hanging onto the rops will get into the range of an extendable unit or I suppose multi extention pieces. Really most likely need the large diameter shaft of the extension pole saws it going very far.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 8, 2018)

I stopped by local stihl dealer today and they won't budge on DSRPs $$$$$$. 

They did have a km110 with the older (metal) pole pruner head as a rental. $50/day. Might consider renting it for a day to see how it cuts, should be similar to to the km131 in weight but less power. In the mean time I'm still shopping.

Any experience with user friendliness of working on what's out there would be helpful.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Aug 8, 2018)

I recently bought a Stihl HT103. While my old arms do not like the weight of it for very long, it has proven to be so effective that my overall productivity has increased dramatically. I thought about the Kombi system but did not think it made sense for me, and while the Kombi allows a pole extension to be added, I like being able to extend the pole on the HT103 to whatever length is best. I wish I had bought one of these long ago.


----------



## Franny K (Aug 9, 2018)

CacaoBoy said:


> I recently bought a Stihl HT103. While my old arms do not like the weight of it for very long, it has proven to be so effective that my overall productivity has increased dramatically. I thought about the Kombi system but did not think it made sense for me, and while the Kombi allows a pole extension to be added, I like being able to extend the pole on the HT103 to whatever length is best. I wish I had bought one of these long ago.


Whatever length is best? I have to take the bar off to get it into the back of my 8 foot pick up. I kind of think it will fit on a diagonal if nothing else is in the bed. It really only extends about four feet does not it? I have the 131 and definitely still use it but got a two cycle efco non extendable one one as the Stihl 131 was kind of unwieldy for most of what I wanted. No sure that was the best choice but it can be fitted with hedge trimmer and string trimmer heads, not exactly real quick change but not too bad. Longer string trimmer than normal, and I mounted a hoop handle. Now I like battery, way less vibration and no fumes in the face when holding it up high.


----------

